# bolt pattern on 2000 Audi A4?



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

Is it based on the MkIV Jetta's 5x100 or the B5 Passat?
I'm just wondering if I can use my 225/40/18's on my A4.


----------



## 2 point slow (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: bolt pattern on 2000 Audi A4? (rel1001)*

I believe it's 5 x 112


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: bolt pattern on 2000 Audi A4? (2 point slow)*

thx. i figured as much.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: bolt pattern on 2000 Audi A4? (2 point slow)*

Yes, 5X112. See this:
http://www.discountedwheelware...e.cfm


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: bolt pattern on 2000 Audi A4? (blah blah)*

thanks for that link. it's exactly what I needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

